# Charity race and New Years day trophy race at RMR



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

Check out the next two special on road races planned for RMR in the coming weeks! 

http://redmosquitoraceway.com/upcoming-events/

Please post here if you plan to attend. :thumbsup:

Thank you,

Monti


----------



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

Also, check the calander for our on road racing dates!

http://redmosquitoraceway.com/event/

Monti


----------



## cwoods34 (Oct 14, 2008)

Sign me up! :thumbsup:


----------



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

For the charity race the first 5 items you bring will give you five chances to win 50$ in hobby shop bucks for both oval and on road race days!

Monti


----------



## jonesy112 (Jan 27, 2010)

I will be there for both.

VTA and 17.5 TC


----------



## starrx (Aug 11, 2010)

5 items..i miss it..what type of items??


----------



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

starrx said:


> 5 items..i miss it..what type of items??


I copied this from the web site http://redmosquitoraceway.com/upcoming-events/ there you can also find a link to the free store food bank web site.

_"Keep in mind these food items are ALWAYS needed: canned meat products (tuna, chicken, ham, spaghetti with meatballs, chili with meat and beans, beef stew, beans and wieners, etc.) peanut butter, canned vegetables and fruits. Other non-perishable items needed include: canned soups, macaroni and cheese and personal care items (soap, shampoo, deodorant, toothpaste/brush, feminine hygiene products, disposable diapers).
Please, no glass items."_

_Monti_


----------



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

jonesy112 said:


> I will be there for both.
> 
> VTA and 17.5 TC


:thumbsup:


----------



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

These are two separate races so mark your calendars! 

Monti


----------



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

Don't for get next weekend Dec 15th is the on road charity race. Every item you bring up to 5 gets you an entry into the 50$ hobby shop raffel!

These items will be donated to the Free store foor bank.

_Keep in mind these food items are ALWAYS needed: canned meat products (tuna, chicken, ham, spaghetti with meatballs, chili with meat and beans, beef stew, beans and wieners, etc.) peanut butter, canned vegetables and fruits. Other non-perishable items needed include: canned soups, macaroni and cheese and personal care items (soap, shampoo, deodorant, toothpaste/brush, feminine hygiene products, disposable diapers). Please, no glass items._


Monti


----------



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

Thank you to everyone who came out over the weekend and who brought canned goods. We were able to bring in 173 pounds of food along with $45 in cash! This was donated to the Free Store food bank yesterday. :thumbsup:

Results can be found here http://redmosquitoraceway.com/results/

We are racing again the next two Sunday's and don't forget our New Years day trophy race! :hat:

Monti


----------



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

The new lay out has been run and it's a ton of fun. I can't wait for the 1st!

We are also running this Sunday the 29th for anyone who wants to get some track time in. I will also be out at the track New Years eve, so if anyone wants to come out and run I will be there since I have no life! haha

Monti


----------

